

Who is G.K. Chesterton? - 8_hours_ago
http://www.chesterton.org/who-is-this-guy/

======
ixtli
I've always felt uncomfortable with the discussions I've had with people about
Chesterton because I find that they use the _fact_ that he attacked scientific
determinism and moral relativism as _proof_ that they are on the right side.
He was very eloquent and brilliant, but so much of his writing is used by
well-read apologists to confirm their biases instead of having the arguments
on their own.

~~~
cmccart
Agreed, and I think it's especially uncomfortable because that sort of
reasoning is exactly the sort of thing Chesterton would've hated.

------
Mithaldu
Chesterton may have been a great guy, but the person who wrote that article
dearly needs an editor and to learn how to get to the point.

Is the entire website like that?

~~~
cafard
The English computer scientist Martin Ward has a Chesterton site, if you'd
care to read more:
[http://www.tech.dmu.ac.uk/~mward/gkc/index.html](http://www.tech.dmu.ac.uk/~mward/gkc/index.html)

